# Choosing pad / polish combo



## Jangle (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello everyone 

I have a DA with orange, white and black hexlogix pads 

I have sonus sfx 1, carpro fixer one step nano and megs 105

What would be the order of correction depending on damage etc?


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

megs 105 is an aggressive compound and fixer is a medium/heavy polishing compound.

Fixer might work well has a 1 step on a medium pad.

I don't know how i looked over fixer but i only really looked into fixer recently. It will probably work fine has a 1 polish system for a 2 step.

Meaning cut with a course pad and finish out with soft pad using just fixer. I've done this with very nice results with sonax perfect finish and 3D1.

I assume fixer will be more fun to work with then the other 2 polishes. They are older and from what i've seen most of the older polishes were dusty.

This is all speculation. The best thing do is test a few combo's on your trunk lid for instance.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

When you've used those products, I can recommend the 3M range, you can go wrong with them. Green top, green pad, yellow top, yellow pad, blue top, blue pad, in order of aggressiveness.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

In terms of aggression sonus is the least and megs is the most.... 
Sonus SFX-1
Car Pro Fixer
Meguiars 105

Pads from Least to most Cut......
Black - Finishing Foam Pad
White - Medium-Light Polishing Pad
Orange - Medium-Heavy Cutting Pad

Depending on what your working on and how bad the finish is, always best to try a test spot, as SFX1 and a black pad may give a great improvement on say Japanese paint but would struggle on something like VAG paint


----------

